# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Burma >  burma und andaman see

## frank_rt

wer hat hier im forum schon einmal die inseln der andaman see die zu burma gehören bereist

----------


## Willi Wacker

> wer hat hier im forum schon einmal die inseln der andaman see die zu burma gehören bereist


...bin Anfang der 70' ziger eine Woche in Burma gewesen bis rauf nach Mandalay
im Süden ( Visa Run ) anfang der 90'ziger einmal von *Ranong* mit dem Boot rüber nach *Kawthoung.*...*Myanmar/Burma*
damals noch recht abenteuerlich....man kann aber auch eine geführte Tour buchen mit besuch des Spielcasinos auf Burma Seite

die Inseln Andamanen und Nikobar gehören meines Wissens zu Indien 
mein Info Stand ...lang isses her ...das man dor nicht reisen kann
militärisches Sperrgebiet etc.
das kann sich mitlerweile geändert haben

----------


## frank_rt

hallo WW. die 2 inseln "Inseln Andamanen und Nikobar" gehören zu indien aber die anderen vor der küste burma`s wollte ich mir anschauen. blauäugig wie ich bei solchen unternehmen bin, will ich keine führung oder organisierte reise buchen. irgendwiewie ist es spannend nicht zu wissen wo man am nächsten abend schläft. für mich zumindest. dank dir aber trotzdem für deine antwort.
mal schauen was mit dem reisegedanken passiert.
wo bist du dann über die grenze gekommen

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ...blauäugig wie ich bei solchen unternehmen bin,.... irgendwiewie ist es spannend nicht zu wissen wo man am nächsten abend schläft. 
> ......
> wo bist du dann über die grenze gekommen


...Infrastruktur gibbet wohn kaum auf den burmesischen Inseln
ein Trip wie ich sie wohl 1970 gemacht habe
das im fortgeschrittenem Alter ....nu ja 
dort muss es so sein wie die Thailändischen Inseln vor 50 Jahren
schön/romantisch aber auch ein hartes Reisen
wenn dann häng dich an ein paar Rucksack Travelers dran
ansonsten haste schlechte Karten

über die Grenze wie ich oben schrieb
Ranong/Thailand  mit dem Boot durch die Flussmündungrüber nach Kawthoung....Myanmar/Burma

gibt aber auch einen Grenzübergang in Prachuab Kirikan weiter unterhalb von Hua Hin
da musste aber über die Berge  rein nach Burma, über die Berge dann kommste irgendwann zu den Inseln 
und ob der für Ausländer geöffnet ist ?

hier...

----------


## isaanfan

> gibt aber auch einen Grenzübergang in Prachuab Kirikan weiter unterhalb von Hua Hin


Dieser Grenzübergang ist *nicht* für Ausländer geöffnet!

MfG, isaanfan

----------


## frank_rt

[QUOTE=Willi Wacker;81216].
das im fortgeschrittenem Alter ....nu ja 
[img] 
danke für eure auskunft, hat mir schon geholen.
vor allem der satz vom ww grins
mal sehen was sich mit den inseln so ergibt

----------


## Willi Wacker

> mal sehen was sich mit den inseln so ergibt


..wahrscheinlich nix 
ist ja auch keine Badeanstalt ...so wie Pattaya Park  :: 
kein Plan...nix konkretes...vergiss es

----------


## Siamfan

Da fahren heute Tauchschulen hin und es gibt auch Hotels.

----------

